# unknown device



## urs (Oct 3, 2001)

my Device Manager shows an Unknown Device
i searched a driver for it in Win98SE's CD but i could not find any driver
i dont know what is this device 
can anybody help me in knowing ab this device


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Can you check the properties of it? Have you installed any new hardware lately? Do you have any further info for us about the other device?


----------



## urs (Oct 3, 2001)

no i havent installed any hardware lately
this unknown device is almost a year old
at that time asked my harware eng. he said it is nothing just leave it. but now i want to know what it is
what type of info u want???
Under Resources tab it shows
Memory Range : FFB80000-FFBFFFFF
& Used Automatic Settings is selected
Any other information???


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

You could remove it and if it is somethat that you need windows should find it again once you restart the computer. But that may require you knowing what drivers are needed for it to completely re-install it. My advice would be leave it alone unless it is causing a problem. Unless there is a yellow exclamation mark by it then it is working properly now.

What was installed a year ago? That is probably where you will find the answer.

You may be just creating problems if you do remove it.


----------



## urs (Oct 3, 2001)

i trying deleting it and windows does detect it when i restart my pc
and upon that it does have a yellow exclamation mark!!!!!!!!
i have just added a new hard disk to my pc
but this is there b4 the installation of the HD


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Was there a name other than unknown device when windows found it?


----------



## urs (Oct 3, 2001)

nopes
just an Unkown Device found


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Attached is a screenshot of my device manager. Are any of these categories missing in yours?


----------



## urs (Oct 3, 2001)

yup
HCFMODEM & Imaging Device
and i have an extra 
SCSI controllers apart from other devices


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

hcfmodem -- my modem -- your type may not have this entry

imaging device -- my scanner and camera --you only have these if you have an imaging device 


scsi controllers --- for those type devices I have none of them.

Well this didn't seem to help any. If you start to have problems then maybe we can narrow it down as to what the other device is.

Remove it again and restart again. Watch closely and see if windows installls anything prior to or after finding the other device. Jot any info down and post back here.


----------



## urs (Oct 3, 2001)

nopes nothing
straight away Windows has found a new hardware
and then Building driver information 
just these 2 screen appears nothing else and then the normal installation wizard

i just remembered 2 yrs back i had changed my motherboard mayb this might help u

i just tried to get a driver from motherboard cd but even this failed


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

If and when this creates a problem post it here and we may have something more to go on. If you are uncomfortably with leaving it the way it is now you can try a scanreg /restore back to a few days ago. I'm not sure where to go from here otherwise.

You could poke around in system information and see if you find anything.


----------



## urs (Oct 3, 2001)

oh sure this is the first place i will come when i have a probs
anyways thanx for ur help


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Checkout the link below. Download Belarc and install it. If you Copy and paste the info here remove any licence info first. That will show you what all you have. Very nice tool to have.

http://members.cox.net/joemurphy/murfdown.htm


----------



## urs (Oct 3, 2001)

Operating System

System Model

Windows 98 SE

Asset Tag: 0123ABC

Processor a

Main Circuit Board

500 megahertz Intel Pentium III
32 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache

Board: ZIDA Instant810C 1.0
Bus Clock: 66 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 62710 05/20/99

Drives

Memory Modules

44.07 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
24.02 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

H+H DVD-ROM DVD-707B [CD-ROM drive]
SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-152C
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

Generic IDE hard disk drive (4.06 GB) -- drive 1
Generic IDE hard disk drive (40.01 GB) -- drive 0

64 Megabytes Installed Memory
64 Megabyte Module Size - 1 Installed
One Memory Socket is Empty

Local Drive Volumes

c: (on drive 0)
2.14 GB
400 MB free
d: (on drive 1)
4.06 GB
326 MB free
e: (on drive 0)
7.86 GB
5.73 GB free
f: (on drive 0)
10.01 GB
2.53 GB free
g: (on drive 0)
10.01 GB
5.09 GB free
h: (on drive 0)
9.99 GB
9.95 GB free

Network Drives

Controllers

Printers

Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Intel 82801AA Bus Master IDE Controller
Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)

HP DeskJet 610C Series
on LPT1:

Display

Intel(R) 82810 Graphics Controller [Display adapter]
Default Monitor

Bus Adapters

Multimedia

EPPSCSI Miniport Driver V2.04.04
H+H Virtual CD SCSI Controller
Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller

Crystal Audio Codec
Crystal Audio Codec Game Device
Gameport Joystick (no joystick connected)

Communications

Other Devices

Standard 56000 bps K56Flex Modem
Realtek RTL8029(AS) PCI Ethernet NIC
Network Card MAC Address: 00:80:C8:06:0A:95

PC/AT Enhanced Keyboard (101/102-Key)
SerialV (COM1) [Mouse]
USB Root Hub

Software Licenses

Adobe Systems, Inc. - Adobe Photoshop 6.0
PWW600R7105467-948
Microsoft - MediaPlayer
53199-452-1351963-04406
Microsoft - Windows 98 SE
29202-OEM-0000007-00651 (Key: HQ6K2-QPC42-3HWDM-BF4KJ- W4XWJ)
Microsoft - Office 2000 Premium
50106-000-0000716-02458

Software Versions

Explore your CD ROM drive. *
ACDSee Classic Version 2, 4, 3, 0*
Adobe Acrobat Reader Version 5.0.5.0*
Adobe ImageReady (tm) 3.0 Version 3.0*
Adobe Photoshop Version 6.0*
AIDA32 *
Banner Blue Software Incorporated - Microsoft Organization Chart Version 2,0,0,1016*
Belarc Advisor and BelLive - Belarc's Content Personalization with Privacy Version 5.0m*
Bitstream, Inc. FontNav Version 4, 0, 0, 0*
Corel CAPTURE (TM) Version 10.410*
Corel PHOTO-PAINT(R) Version 10.410*
Corel R.A.V.E. (TM) Version 1.0*
Corel Uninstaller Version 10.189*
CorelDRAW(R) Version 10.410*
Corel® BAR CODE Wizard Version 10.410*
Cricket 2002 *
DBConvert Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1*
EAsy *
EasyIso *
EReg Application Version 3, 0, 0, 0*
Genigraphics® - GraphicsLink(TM) for Windows Version 9.0*
H+H Software GmbH - Virtual CD v4 Version 4, 0, 0, 0*
H+H Software GmbH - Virtual CD Version 4, 0, 0, 0*
Hewlett-Packard Co. - HP DeskJet A.03.01.03*
ICQ ICQRun Version 1, 0, 0, 1*
ICQ Version 2003a Beta*
ICQUninstall Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1*
Inprise Corporation - InterBase Version 1.0.0.0*
InterBase - InterClient for Windows 95/NT Version 1.60*
Java Plug-in Control Panel *
Macromedia Flash Version 6, 0, 25, 0*
Macromedia, Inc. - Shockwave Flash Version 6,0,21,0*
Microsoft - PDMan98 Version 6.00.8141*
Microsoft Clip Gallery Version 5.1.00.1221*
Microsoft Corporation - Application Performance Explorer Manager Version 6.00.8141*
Microsoft Corporation - DirectShow Version 6.4.07.1117*
Microsoft Corporation - Microsoft Internet Explorer Version 5.00.2614.3500*
Microsoft Corporation - VB 6 API Declaration Loader Version 6.00.8141*
Microsoft Corporation - Visual Basic Version 6.00.8141*
Microsoft Map Version 8.00.00.01621*
Microsoft Office 2000 Version 9.0.2609*
Microsoft Office 2000 Version 9.0.2702*
Microsoft Office 2000 Version 9.0.2717*
Microsoft Office 2000 Version 9.0.2719*
Microsoft Outlook Version 9.0.2416*
Microsoft Photo Editor Version 3.01*
Microsoft PowerPoint for Windows Version 9.0.2716*
Microsoft Snapshot Viewer Application Version 9.0.0.2402*
Microsoft Windows Scripting Host Version 5.0.531.7*
Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player Version 7.01.00.3055*
Microsoft® Plus! for Windows® 95 Version 4.40.500*
Microsoft® Access Version 9.0.2719*
Microsoft® Developer Studio Version 6.0.000*
Microsoft® FrontPage® 2000 Version 4.0.2.2717*
Microsoft® Internet Services Version 6.1.33.0*
Microsoft® NetMeeting® Version 2.11*
Microsoft® NetShow Version 3.01.0.2954*
Microsoft® Query Version 9.00.2612*
Microsoft® Schedule+ for Windows 95(TM) Version 7.5*
Mozilla Version 1.3a*
Multithread Benchmark *
Naviant NAVBrowser Version 1.0.0.12*
Nullsoft - Winamp Version 2.80*
Opera Internet Browser (win32) Version 6.03*
Opera Internet Browser (win32) Version 7.0*
Oracle Corporation - ODBCT32 Version 2.5.3.1.0*
Oracle Corporation - SQL*PLUS Version 8.1.6.0.0*
Oracle Corporation - Start Database Utility Version 8.1.7.0.0*
Oracle Corporation - Stop Database Utility Version 8.1.7.0.0*
Oracle Corporation launch Version 1, 0, 0, 1*
Oracle Home Selector Version 3.3.0.1.2*
Oracle8i Navigator Version 8.1.7.0.0*
PageMaker65 *
PartitionMagic 7.0 for DOS *
Peter A. Gebhard Software - Dr. Hardware 2002 Version 3.5.0*
PIMEX *
PowerQuest Corporation - DriveMapper 5.0 for Windows Version 5.0.0.0*
PowerQuest Corporation - PartitionInfo for Windows 9x Version 7.0.0.0*
PowerQuest Corporation - PartitionMagic 7.0 Version 2001.0.0.283*
Preview Systems - Vbox Version 4.6.0.11*
Rambooster *
Rational Software Corporation - Visual Modeler Version 2.0*
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealOne Player (32-bit) Version 0.1.0.880*
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealOne Player (32-bit) Version 6.0.10.505*
RealNetworks, Inc. - RealOne Player (32-bit) Version 7.0.0.559*
Run RoadRash *
Seagate Software, Inc. - Backup *
Serials 2000 Version 1, 0, 0, 1*
SpeedBit LTD - DAP Update Application Version 1, 0, 0, 6*
SpeedBit Ltd. - Download Accelerator Plus Version 5, 3, 0, 0*
Symantec Core Technology Version 20.0.0.197*
Symantec Corporation - Norton AntiVirus Version 7, 51, 0, 1*
Symantec Corporation - Norton AntiVirus Version 7.51.00.847*
WCW Nitro PC *
WinRAR *
Yahoo! Messenger Version 5, 5, 0, 1246*
Zone Labs Inc. - Internet Access Monitor Version 3.5.169.002*
ZoneAlarm Pro Version 3.5.169.002*


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

I would click edit add remove the software license section.

Have to leave now but you can use that tool to see if some of the hardware isn't listed in device manager and that will help pinpoint what is listed as other device.

Goodluck


----------



## arty62 (Jul 21, 2001)

The unknown device is very likely an IRQ holder for PCI Steering. Prob. not in use. In Dev Mgr, highlight unknown dev,properties, resources. What IRQ does it show? Go to system info, check IRQ to see whatelse might be in slot. If nothing, disable unknownin dev mgr.


----------



## urs (Oct 3, 2001)

in resoources it is not showing irq
it is just showing something abt memory which is mentioned above


----------



## arty62 (Jul 21, 2001)

You can scroll a little in that screen....did you?


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

You might try booting to the safe mode and remove the unknown device. Once had a duplicate display driver, after I removed it in the safe mode, it quit coming back.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

If I may add my humble 2 pennies here...

IMHO the unknown device may be a wave device associated with the modem, as per this...



> Standard 56000 bps K56Flex Modem


It looks as if the modem is using a standard driver instead of the driver that was with the modem...

Might want to see if you can find the drivers that was with the modem and install them...


----------



## urs (Oct 3, 2001)

i restarted my pc in safe mode and deleted unknown device as well the modem(since i no more use it, i connect through cable) but when i restarted my pc windows found the unknown device

under modem(in device manager) i have
Parallel Cable on LPT1
Serial Cable on COM1
Serial Cable on COM2

i suppose these r not to b removed
i just removed Standard 56000 bps K56Flex Modem


----------



## arty62 (Jul 21, 2001)

To my knowlege,(Limited) you will never delete unknown device...best you can do is DISABLE in devmgr,prop, general tab.....rt


----------



## urs (Oct 3, 2001)

i was just looking my orignal cong paper when i bought my comp
i found 2 things strange 
1)8MB AGP(i have no idea abt this)
2)PCi Pnp Sound Card (But i guess i have an onboard sound card)

does it got something do with unknown device


----------



## arty62 (Jul 21, 2001)

The AGP designates your graphics card.
The PCI/PNP refers to a plug and play device....in your cse a PCI card for sound rather than onboard. You might disable unknown as I suggested and see what happens....if no sound, enable.....rt


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

You mentioned that you connect via cable. Is there any reason to leave the modem in? If other device is a wave device for your modem and you remove the modem from the computer you may be able to delete both items. Just a thought.


----------



## urs (Oct 3, 2001)

i disabled the unknown device
everything is working normal even sound is there


----------



## arty62 (Jul 21, 2001)

With unknown disabled, exclamation mark should be gone also....might be the best you can hope for......rt


----------



## urs (Oct 3, 2001)

just got some fresh info from msinfo32 regarding unknown device

Unknown Device
Unknown
This device is disabled.
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\ACPI\*INT0800\0
Alloc resources: Logical Configuration 0
Memory Address Range: Base= xFFB80000 End= xFFBFFFFF 
Forced resources: None
Boot resources: Logical Configuration 0
Memory Address Range: Base= xFFB80000 End= xFFBFFFFF 
Filtered resources: None
Basic resources: Logical Configuration 0
Memory Address Range:Base= x00000000 End= x00000000 Min= xFFB80000 Max= xFFBFFFFF 
Driver: Driver Not Installed

TapeDetection
TapeDetection
Registry Key:HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\TAPECONTROLLER\TAPEDETECTION\0000
Alloc resources:None
Forced resources:None
Boot resources:None
Filtered resources:None
Basic resources:None
Driver: TapeDetection\0001
Driver Date: No Information
Driver: DRVWQ117.VxD
File Size: 91003 (0x1637B)
File Date: 4/23/1999 10:22 PM
Company Name: Seagate Software, Inc.
File Version: 3.10.36a

TapeDetection
TapeDetection
Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\TAPECONTROLLER\TAPEDETECTION\0001
Alloc resources: None
Forced resources:None
Boot resources:None
Filtered resources:None
Basic resources:None
Driver: TapeDetection\0000
Driver Date: No Information
Driver: DRVWPPQT.VxD
File Size: 228223 (0x37B7F)
File Date: 4/23/1999 10:22 PM
Company Name: Seagate Software, Inc.
File Version: 3.10.36a


i cannot understand this mayb some1 of u'll can


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Should have replied to this one a while back. I think it's likely the Intel(r) 82802 Firmware Hub Device. Have you ever run the inf update utility from near the bottom of http://zida.webhost.com.hk/driver/inteldriver.files/driver.htm ?

How is the bios set for ACPI usage?
When you look at device manager - do the IRQ holders say ACPI?
You mentioned that this drive came from a previous board - in this case it's likely that ACPI may not have been installed with the old motherboard and the registry reflects this. If so there is a way (it's spooky) to put it in (assuming you have a windows CD and not some proprietary thing).


----------



## urs (Oct 3, 2001)

yup my device manager does show 
ACPI System Button under System Device


----------



## urs (Oct 3, 2001)

thanx IMM
yup u r right it was Intel(r) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
i just updated INF and it got that under system device
thanx once again


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Glad you got it. After running the Inf updater you should have a look at your drives in Device manager to see that the DMA boxes are still checked. I think it likely that in this case they still will be, but it's worth a look anyway.


----------



## urs (Oct 3, 2001)

hi
no the DMA of drives r not checked
i hope it is ok
or u want me to check them?


----------



## jm100dm (May 26, 1999)

Yes you should check them. Glad to see that you were able to get this all sorted out.


----------



## urs (Oct 3, 2001)

thanx jmm
i checked them for both, my harddisk & cd-rom
but i would like to know what is DMA and y it is should be checked


----------

